# Rihanna: Total zerfetzt und fertig



## beachkini (4 Mai 2012)

​
Die barbadische Sängerin Rihanna (24) feiert gerne und exzessiv. Das ist dank der Paparazzi und eigenen Twitter-Bildern der 24-Jährigen wohl schon lange kein Geheimnis mehr. Doch wer die Nächte durchtanzt, sieht am nächsten Morgen eben auch dementsprechend aus - schließlich nennt man es nicht umsonst „Schönheitsschlaf“.

Nicht nur Rihannas Handyhülle in Form eines Schlagrings sogt bei diesen Bildern aus New York für Irritation. Schaut man nämlich genauer hin, sind vor allem die dicken Augenringe im Gesicht der Sängerin nicht zu übersehen. Auch ihre Laune scheint sich auf den Fotos wohl eher dem Nullpunkt zu nähern. Kein Wunder, schließlich ist es sicher kein Vergnügen nach einer – wie es aussieht – eher kurzen Nacht im Blitzlicht zu landen.

Auch das Outfit scheint zu Rihannas Verfassung passen: Das T-Shirt wirkt aufgrund der vielen Löcher wie zerfetzt und auch der Look der Hose ähnelt dem des Oberteils. Offensichtlich hat es ihr der Used-Look angetan. Bereits vor Kurzem zeigte sich die Künstlerin in einer löchrigen Strumpfhose. (promiflash.de)

Die Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...rance-snl-new-york-may-2-2012-x34-update.html


----------



## Wraigh666t (4 Mai 2012)

Ja, sie sieht leider wirklich ziemlich fertig aus.
Hoffe das bessert sich bald wieder.

mfg,


----------



## Punisher (4 Mai 2012)

So sieht sie also nach gutem Sex aus


----------



## krawutz (5 Mai 2012)

Schätze, sie hat auch eine ziemlich löchrige Birne.


----------



## CelebFan28 (5 Mai 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Schätze, sie hat auch eine ziemlich löchrige Birne.


Das geht leider vielen Promis so, die zu früh die Schule geschmissen haben, um eine Weltkarriere anzustreben... Irgendwas bleibt immer auf der Strecke.


----------



## BlueLynne (5 Mai 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> So sieht sie also nach gutem Sex aus



sieht eher nach dem Gegenteil aus  :thx:


----------

